
Show HN: Gnomecast – A Linux Chromecast GUI with transcoding and subtitles - keredson
https://github.com/keredson/gnomecast
======
spapas82
What I would really like (but was never able to find) would be the _opposite_
direction, i.e cast things from me phone (or laptop) to a program running on
my PC (or my android device) - i.e a software "chromecast".

Is anybody aware of such an application (that actually works)?

~~~
maccam94
Oddly enough there's a Chrome extension that supports this, but it's
restricted to Google Apps for Education users.
[https://support.google.com/edu/castforedu/?hl=en](https://support.google.com/edu/castforedu/?hl=en)

~~~
nitrogen
Has anyone tried installing the extension from
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-cast-for-
ed...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-cast-for-
education/bnmgbcehmiinmmlmepibeeflglhbhlea) without an education account? How
is its use blocked?

~~~
mcpherrinm
I'm on a "regular" Google Apps account (ie, grandfathered into the old free
one aka gmail on a custom domain).

I can use this fine, with some gotchas:

It'll only allow different users on the same gsuite account to connect. I
can't, for example, invite a personal gmail account or an account on a
different gsuite domain.

We use Google Meet at work for meetings, which also supports "Casting to a
meeting", but that requires gsuite as well.

------
BugsJustFindMe
This works great, thank you. Maybe I can stop dropping video files on a Chrome
browser tab. Why does this work so easily but the new VLC still doesn't find
my chromecast?

~~~
keredson
thanks! i'm with you on disappointment w/ VLC's latest release. normally they
do great work and i love VLC overall, but i waited so long for the casting and
it's buggy as heck, and still didn't do subtitles! (my wife's EAASL so it's
important for us :) of course all i did was just wrap a GUI around an existing
python lib that already worked great, so i really just did all the easy stuff.

~~~
kilroy123
Sadly I agree. I had a lot of issues casting from VLC on mac OS.

------
pjmlp
> This is a _native_ Linux GUI for casting local files to ChromeCast devices.

Love it, good work.

~~~
keredson
thanks!

------
blacksmith_tb
I am looking forward to trying it when I get home, does it support casting
audio (eg. an mp3, flac, etc.) to a Chromecast Audio?

~~~
keredson
casting a video's audio track to an audio device works. adding support for the
audio container should be trivial. can you open an issue on GH for it so i can
ping you when done?

~~~
blacksmith_tb
There was already an issue in GH, but I added a little more detail to it.
Thanks for a very cool project!

------
Improvotter
I recently read about VLC supporting casting to cast devices. How would this
compare?

~~~
cynicalreason
haven't checked the latest version but 1 month ago there was no chromecast
support in the stable release channel

~~~
lorenzhs
VLC 3.0 was released last week and has Chromecast support. It's been in the
beta channel for a long time, but apparently took a lot of work to get edge
cases sorted etc.

------
brettlangdon
This is great!

I personally have been using
[https://getvideostream.com/](https://getvideostream.com/) which I like, but
awesome to see an open source alternative.

------
bb88
I find it sad that this took several years to make, only because I had hoped
when Google released the chromecast, it would be the "no-brainer" way to
stream media to your TV. Sadly, it didn't work out that way.

------
atomi
There's also this python based cli caster
[https://github.com/skorokithakis/catt](https://github.com/skorokithakis/catt)

~~~
keredson
nice! starred.

------
juancampa
Can you cast a portion of your screen with this? What I'd love to do is cast a
website which I can use as a "dashboard" with custom content

~~~
thom
Why not just use the Chrome extension?

~~~
darklajid
Not the GP: Maybe because you need to install Chrome to use that.

I have a Chromecast, but don't use/have/want Chrome.

------
TheWiseOne
Anyone know of something similar for Windows?

~~~
haolez
VLC since 3.0 is supposed to support Chromecast

~~~
keredson
yeah, but they don't support subtitles as far as i can tell. my frustration w/
VLC's casting is what drove me to write this.

~~~
stryk
Is there something amiss with VLC's Chromecast abilities? I haven't had a
chance to test it out yet, but was really happy to see it in the changelog

~~~
BugsJustFindMe
The new VLC never finds my chromecast, and this does right away. Apparently a
lot of people are having nonspecific trouble with the new VLC feature.

